# Harbor Docks Crab Cruncher Classic



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

The 2013 Crab Cruncher Classic kickoff party and captains' meeting is tonight at Harbor Docks! Lots of fish showed up this week so despite less than perfect weather, we should still have some great fishing!

Dinner and drinks on the dock starting at 6 pm tonight!

Entry fee is $500, with lots of optional cash awards.

Visit www.cobiaworldchampionships.com for more info, or ask me and I'll try to answer any questions.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you PLEASE spread the word that there is a kayak tournament this Saturday as well? With the big swells its going to be hard to see us but there will be dozens of us out there.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope all of you have flags on your kayaks. It can be very hard to see you guys.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hell if you can see a cobe at 60 yards then a yaker should be no problem!!! Haha


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

People aren't going to be looking for something yellow in the water, they will be looking for brown. You should paint your kayak brown so that they see you.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

While cobia fishing it is not an issue. While i am running through the pass with the tide going out the kayaks can disappear between the swells and not all kayaks are YELLOW! The dark green and blue ones can blend in pretty good. It just would be great if all of you had flags.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

No doubt on that on for sure. I have came right on them and not seen them until that last minute. Can be dangerous for sure.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont fish the pass, nor do I have a flag. I fish on boats too and in my experience you can see the yakker before the flag. Heck even sitting low in the water when I fish with other kayakers, I see them WAY before I can see their flags. The flags are just too small to be of any real use.

Saying that, its the guys in the morning running on plane right on the beaches that need to be mindful that we are out there. Share the water!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh i don't mind sharing the water, i just don't want to run you over. That would just ruin my day of fishing!! (just kidding!)


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> Oh i don't mind sharing the water, i just don't want to run you over. That would just ruin my day of fishing!! (just kidding!)


I agree kayaks are sometimes hard to see. One things is for sure. It sure isnt easy to miss the Lite Catch. Hard to miss the smoke pouring out of the cockpit! Do you think yall could wait til after cobia season to use that thing? I had to go make a sandwich after yall passed by us the other day and still wasnt satisfied!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

It is awesome to be able to cook some good food while out on the water!! Flag me down next time and we will share!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Capt Scott, if you see a yellow Hobie Pro Angler off of Navarre Beach hook a brother up! 

We know yall dont mind us and we know we are hard to see. We too try to keep our heads on a swivel and move out of the way but we aint going no where fast! I guess we are like the road cyclists of the fishing world, but at least its easier to go around us! Early in the morning when you guys are running the beaches up on plane is when we all need to be mindful of each other!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> I dont fish the pass, nor do I have a flag. I fish on boats too and in my experience you can see the yakker before the flag. Heck even sitting low in the water when I fish with other kayakers, I see them WAY before I can see their flags. The flags are just too small to be of any real use.
> 
> Saying that, its the guys in the morning running on plane right on the beaches that need to be mindful that we are out there. Share the water!


Ive experienced yaks that have been hard to see until Ive gotten right up on them (no lights early or late, rough water, etc.) The blue and green yaks are especially hard to see. 

Im sure most powerboaters are mindful of whats in the water in front of them when they're running, yakkers need to be mindful of making theirselves as visible as they can.


----------

